# Ασύρματα Δίκτυα σε όλη την Ελλάδα > Δυτική Ελλάδα/Επτάνησα > Ασύρματο Δίκτυο Λευκάδας >  Ασύρματο Δίκτυο Λευκάδας

## koyrtis

Θα παρακαλουσα καποιον admin να ανοιχει ενα topic στην ετοτητα επτανησα για το νησι της Λευκαδας Μπας και ξυπνησει κανενας και γινει καμοια προσπαθεια ...!!!

----------


## Neuro

Έτοιμος. Στο έφερα εδώ. Καλή αρχή.

----------


## koyrtis

Ευχαριστω πολυ τους administrators για την αμεση ανταποκριση . Επλιζω και απο εδω μεσα να βρεθει και αλλος κοσμος που να ενδιαφερθει και να γινει ενα σωστο ξεκινημα και στην πολη τησ Λευκαδας .

----------


## tsou

Υπαρχει περιπτωση να ανοιξει topic στην ετοτητα επτανησα για το νησι της Ζακυνθου?Πρεπει σιγα σιγα να επεκταθει και μεχρι εκει.

----------

